# maine clubs?



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

i have been trying to see if there was a club to join in maine. though i haven't had any luck finding any that care about freshwater aquariums.....


----------



## vicdad999999 (Jul 5, 2010)

Im in harrison maine, also been searching a few years now for anything within an hour that meet up, but havent found anything. I think the problem is with maine being so strict with what people can have that most people buy fish out of state. Which I think is also the reasoning behind theres no Maine tropical fish forums as well.


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

vicdad999999 said:


> Im in harrison maine, also been searching a few years now for anything within an hour that meet up, but havent found anything. I think the problem is with maine being so strict with what people can have that most people buy fish out of state. Which I think is also the reasoning behind theres no Maine tropical fish forums as well.


i agree! i am in augusta and it's crazy!! so hard to enjoy the hobby here


----------



## Maine Aquarist (Sep 19, 2020)

I know this is an exceptionally old thread, but I figure I'd through this out there anyway. I ran into the same issue as everyone else. There just aren't any statewide aquarium clubs in Maine. So.... I started one. Right now it's just on facebook @maineaquariumclub. There is a group as well. I don't know what it will turn into but at the very least it will give us Mainers a place to connect about our hobby.


----------

